# suppliers and servicing



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys!

Help needed in finding reliable supplier of new Gaggia Classic-how about Caffe Italia? How is Gaggia servicing going with the Company changes?

For my grinder I'm looking at a Mazzer Mini E doserless or a mahlkonig Vario.

Can just about afford that kit new but couldn't afford the constant upgrade route that most folk seem to go.

All comments will be gratefully received.

Thanks,

Freddo


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, freddo. the gaggia servicing side is still up in the air a bit. philips pulled out on the company that took over from gaggia uk, and now a company called nesn handle the warranty calls, i myself do servicing of the manual gaggia machine. any more info just ask and i will try to help

mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Freddo

Gaggia Classics shouldn't really need servicing under warranty. Most perform well out of the box, and when setup and maintained constantly (cleaned, backflushed, descaled) will give you years of trouble-free coffee making.

You're right about the updgrade problems - buy the best you can afford within your means and you shouldn't need to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

and taking time out for a new boy. Gaggia Classic is really the easier choice, grinders and their cost are more problematic but the mahlkonig (baratza) vario looks a good choice at the price -only problem is the Mazzer mini E looks and feels the business. Would REALLY appreciate some feed back on best suppliers and any service problems experienced.

I'm sure you understand that nearing the end of the research stage I am stressed out ,not sleeping, behaving irrationally and my wife thinks I am having an affair -not far wrong!

Thanks again,

Freddo


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

freddo said:


> my wife thinks I am having an affair -not far wrong!


My wife is also a coffee widow. She absolutely loves a good coffee but also understands my passion, and tolerates it because of the end result.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Freddo,

In regards to the new service company taking over for Gaggia, I've heard through the industry that Qualitasse based in Basingstoke have taken over the servicing of all GAggia equipment in the UK. There number is 01256 396319 and ask to speak to Mandy or Brian.

On the matter of the on-demand grinder, I would strongly recommend an Anfim mini on-demand with a price of £230+VAT brand new. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4362488801_2998d500f5_o.jpg

Regards,


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a local guy for servicing and the biggest issue he's having at the moment is sourcing parts. He's having to order from a supplier he found in Holland but there's still a 3-4 week lead time. TBH its really put me off buying a Gaggia again, when I upgrade I'll be looking elsewhere as if something goes wrong I can't be without my coffee for so long ever again LOL


----------



## david from watermark (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there

If you are looking for servicing on the commercial range of Gaggia, I would suggest you look at the Gaggia Quality Team initiative (which includes Qualitasse) on the following link http://www.watermark.uk.com/gaggia-quality-team. These individuals and companies have been selected on the basis that they have experience with servicing and repair of Gaggia and hold sufficient parts to ensure acceptable levels of 'first time fix'.

With regard to seeking repair for a domestic machine, I would suggest you try, where possible, to go to an authorised service centre as proper repairs are really difficult to achieve without the correct replacement parts. I would be a little concerned if a service centre had to 'hunt' for parts as it suggests that this is not a full time operation / business.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for coming in on the thorny subject of servicing.

As a new kid on the block who has been used to just taking stuff back to the local shop the thought of sending heavy items back and forward all round the country fills me with dread, but to obtain the right machines there is little alternative. For instance how would I go about having a Mazzer repaired under warranty? Would it be sent back to the supplier and where would they get it repaired? There is loads of information about Mazzers but nowhere have I seen mention of a service agent.

All a bit worrying as Her who must be obeyed can't see the point in all this and when the family come round for their mug of instant I'll be hung from the nearest tree if it all goes wrong!

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Freddo


----------



## Samstan (Dec 21, 2009)

david from watermark said:


> Hi there
> 
> If you are looking for servicing on the commercial range of Gaggia, I would suggest you look at the Gaggia Quality Team initiative (which includes Qualitasse) on the following link http://www.watermark.uk.com/gaggia-quality-team. These individuals and companies have been selected on the basis that they have experience with servicing and repair of Gaggia and hold sufficient parts to ensure acceptable levels of 'first time fix'.
> 
> ...


Its not a full time operation/ business, its a one man band but he's very good and much much cheaper than other service centres. Its only since Gaggia UK went to the wall that he's had trouble sourcing parts. Personally I'd rather wait a few weeks and pay 30% of what a service centre charges for the same work. However, I can understand that someone with a newer machine would want to use a bigger operation


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My family has visited and tried my lattes. They do not want instant from my house anymore









But on a serious note, the more you spend and the less backup then you can get it in the neck from those that don't quite have the same passion about coffee.


----------

